# Riding School Worplesdon April 2009



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

For some reason this ended up in the epic fail bin at 28DL ... maybe someone here could enlighten me as to why :S

After our little jaunt to Tangley Place, me and my friend Jo visited the next place on our list:
An old riding stables in Worplesdon. It looked like we wouldn't gain access but we managed to "squeeze" in.
I have absolutely no history on it as it doesn't really have a name as far as I'm aware so it would be like looking for a needle in a hay stack so am just gonna get straight into it with the pics! 

I took quite a few but picked out some of the good ones and the rest can be found here: http://s680.photobucket.com/albums/vv165/bex_urbex/Stables/

1. The first stable pen 






2. A LOVELY wasp/bees nest that I was not keen on disturbing





3. A smashed window





4. Saucepan anyone?





5. A wheelbarrow.. and some weird thing that I have no idea what it is!





6. From inside the stable, a picture of the opposite pen (it was raining )





7. Inside another stable pen (with an abandoned bike )





8. A very tiny window





9. Dog baskets... in a stable .. odd





10. After going through these really empty stables, we came to another block which look slightly newer (and then we soon found out that one end was still in use ) In one of the pens was a pile of crap





11. Suprisingly, there was a box with loads of horse grooming stuff  and I was suprised to see loads of hay still...





12. Inside one of the newer (and emptier) pens





13. VERY VERY over grown





14. BBQ anyone???? (





15. On the way back, we discovered this  I maintain that it is something out of Torchwood (for any fans, I'm thinking Series 1: Countrycide when Gwen and Owen find that carcass in the woods)





16. Very oddly the entire backbone and head were attached but lay about 5 ft from the skin





Anyway thus ends our rather boring trip to the stables. As for security I would say it was a 1 on the scale but due to it being right on a residential road - it was quite hairy - especially since someone I know lives on the same street and her dad's a police man so was a pretty hairy entrance and exit. It was rather samey same - one stable looks like another type feeling but still - as it was on our list, we did it


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

Nice report and pictures!

ALL of my reports were binned on 28dl, some with no real reason. The same reports on here were well received, so keep posting here. People are friendly.

James


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Yea I have realised that this place seems a little more friendly.. I saw one of the reports from the bin on 28days over here and the pics were really encouraged (may have been yours lol) ...

I dunno.. I do like 28days but it is very guarded..

Anyway, thanks for the reply James


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

Mine were binned a while back, I was also banned for stating the fact that they gave me no reason for the deletion. 28DL has some great reports, but it is so hard for new members to get in. Best stay here.

James 

P.S. Were there originally pics on the stables thread on 28dl, or did you take them off to spite then?


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

I err took them off because if OT and Alias were already giving me a hard time, you could bet that the rest of them would soon follow and it's only my second report so didn't really need the hassle..

But yeah I think I prefer this site cos it seems to me all the new members over at 28dl are not well received... it seems that there is a hierarchy.. or that could just be reading into it.. plus I hate how the posts are all moderated.. makes having a conversation REALLLLLY hard!!

Are you still banned on there or did they let you back on?


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah, I agree about the hierarcy. I am still banned. I don't really care 
Trouble is, they don't really give advice when the posts are deleted. That was my problem.
Anyway, better stop talking about 28dl, some members are on this forum too.

No disrespect to 28dl, but they need to make it more open to new members.


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Yeah there isn't much to go on so you don't know to improve.. but yeah..

anyway, thanks for nice replies  I'm looking forward to my next hunt on Stupidmonth.


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

Cool, please post it!
Any idea where you are going?


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

I will do  

we are gonna try and catch the last remnants of Cane Hill. am VERY excited.


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

I wish I was near cane hill.
Preferably a few years ago but there is nothing I can do about that.
I look forward to it!


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

It's about 25+ miles from me, but going on the train. I wish I had gone to see it sooner too   but I will deffo put the pics up for ya.


----------



## lilli (Apr 14, 2009)

..... and now Cane Hill security might just be waiting for you!!


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

lilli said:


> ..... and now Cane Hill security might just be waiting for you!!



Say you are an ex-patient and you are going to collect your belongings.


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Well maybe I'm not really going on a stupidday and that was just a clever ploy to evade detection...

Anywho my other report has been deleted from 28days later now.. which I find really annoying cos it takes time to put these reports together gah!


----------



## lilli (Apr 14, 2009)

james.s said:


> Say you are an ex-patient and you are going to collect your belongings.




Oh dear


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

ahaha anyway thanks Lilli for pointing out the stupidity of putting the day.. won't make that mistake again.


----------



## krela (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm glad you all like it here but can we quit bashing other forums please


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Oops sorry krela. Wont happen again


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 14, 2009)

I was a bit worried a first glance about the dead thing. Looking a bit closer, it doesn't appear to be a horse or pony. Otherwise I'd have suggested contacting the RSPCA.

However, it does still beg the question... WTF is it? Sheep, perhaps?

By the way, the tack box and contents are all mine. Please arrange to have them sent to me forthwith.


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Haha!! V funny ... unless you are serious, in which case you will seriously need to think about getting it back!

begs the question why there isn't much more security up though since it contains all that!!

Yeah I think it was a deer that had been hit by a car as there was broken bits of car around.


----------



## thirtyfootscrew (Apr 14, 2009)

Oooh - the pic of the dead beast is a little grim, isn't it! I don't see why the report should've been binned on 28DL, it's a lot harsher a forum over there though and the whole heavy-handed moderation thing makes it really hard to keep in the flow of a topic when your reply doesn't get added for ages after you post it - it's much friendlier over here.


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Aye I agree.

and Indeed - I added that pic into the report cos it really freaked me out a little lol.


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 14, 2009)

The pic of the hoof in your photobucket agrees with ye... it is/was indeed a deer.

Up here in Scotland, if you hit a deer with yourcar, you're not allowed to keep it. But the car following IS allowed to load it up and shove it in their freezer if they so wish. Strange law, but there ye go.

Oh, aye. If there was a 17 inch extra wide saddle in good nick that just happened to be lying around, I'd be very grateful. Summer with it's rich grass is just around the corner, and Pepsi tends to put on a bit of weight around about now.


----------



## james.s (Apr 14, 2009)

krela said:


> I'm glad you all like it here but can we quit bashing other forums please



**says sorry sheepishly**


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Ahh aahha, I thought by some freak coincedence you may have actually owned the contents lol!!

I think there was everything in there but saddles ... very strange.

And indeed that is a very strange law.. as far as I know, in England, you're welcome to whatever you hit.. I think... although I'm not sure if this extends past deers or not..


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2009)

beccy said:


> And indeed that is a very strange law.. as far as I know, in England, you're welcome to whatever you hit.. I think...



I do believe the same law for Scotland applies here too. At least that's what I was always told...unless it's changed! 
Nice report, beccy. Love the pic of the opposite pen in the rain...mmm, old wood and ivy!


----------



## beccy (Apr 14, 2009)

Hahah fortunately I've never had to encounter that part of law. 

Thanks Foxy  I got v wet that day!! and very dirty  lol.


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 14, 2009)

beccy said:


> ... I got v wet that day!! and very dirty  lol.



Heehee. Sounds like me. Even on the driest day I usually manage to find some muddy marsh or a puddle to fall in!


----------



## beccy (Apr 15, 2009)

Hehehe. I spose it makes it all the more interesting hhaha!! though it's not fun when you shake a door and a massive mound of dirt falls on your head.. (that was NOT fun lol).


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 15, 2009)

beccy said:


> Hehehe. I spose it makes it all the more interesting hhaha!! though it's not fun when you shake a door and a massive mound of dirt falls on your head.. (that was NOT fun lol).



Well, don't shake the doors then. 

How long has this place been closed, do you know?


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 15, 2009)

> I err took them off because if OT and Alias were already giving me a hard time, you could bet that the rest of them would soon follow and it's only my second report so didn't really need the hassle..
> 
> But yeah I think I prefer this site cos it seems to me all the new members over at 28dl are not well received... it seems that there is a hierarchy.. or that could just be reading into it.. plus I hate how the posts are all moderated.. makes having a conversation REALLLLLY hard!!
> 
> Are you still banned on there or did they let you back on?



What a load of tosh, I'm a member on here 28DL and a few others one that is invite only, if you really need someone to tell you why that post was binned then I will, its of nothing of interest and half the photos are poorly composed and OOF. There is no hierachy there or on any of the UE forums, post up some thing inetersting with good pics, maybe just a few it does not have to be everything that your memory card held for the explore, find some history on the place and turn it into a report.

Dont let them knock you get out there explore and get some decent pics', I will re-iterate anything OOF on 28DL is liable to end up in the recycle bin, but is this not where it belongs, why post an out of focus pic in the first place??

Just my 2p worth


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 15, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> What a load of tosh, I'm a member on here 28DL and a few others one that is invite only, if you really need someone to tell you why that post was binned then I will, its of nothing of interest and half the photos are poorly composed and OOF. There is no hierachy there or on any of the UE forums, post up some thing inetersting with good pics, maybe just a few it does not have to be everything that your memory card held for the explore, find some history on the place and turn it into a report.
> 
> Dont let them knock you get out there explore and get some decent pics', I will re-iterate anything OOF on 28DL is liable to end up in the recycle bin, but is this not where it belongs, why post an out of focus pic in the first place??
> 
> Just my 2p worth



There you go... constructive criticism. Why can't other folks be the same instead of leaving poor Beccy to wonder where she went wrong and just binning her posts?

Nice one vmlopes. 

Personally, I prefer here to anywhere else because it suits my type of exploring. I see plenty of reports here that probably wouldn't see the light of day on 28DL. If you'll forgive the pun, it's horses for courses.


----------



## Squirrell911 (Apr 15, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> What a load of tosh, I'm a member on here 28DL and a few others one that is invite only, if you really need someone to tell you why that post was binned then I will, its of nothing of interest and half the photos are poorly composed and OOF. There is no hierachy there or on any of the UE forums, post up some thing inetersting with good pics, maybe just a few it does not have to be everything that your memory card held for the explore, find some history on the place and turn it into a report.
> 
> Dont let them knock you get out there explore and get some decent pics', I will re-iterate anything OOF on 28DL is liable to end up in the recycle bin, but is this not where it belongs, why post an out of focus pic in the first place??
> 
> Just my 2p worth



Cheers Vmlopes  

I never got to see the report but I can see why it ended up in the bin, like vmlopes said they were out of focus and just not what goes on 28dl. I am on that site and unfortunatly if it dosent cut it then it gets binned. The majority of people take it on the chin and have another go, some whine and bitch but its their perogative. 
Dont let it put you off.


----------



## Krypton (Apr 15, 2009)

That nest is HUGE!!!!! And what on earth is that carcass?


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 15, 2009)

Squirrell911 said:


> Cheers Vmlopes
> 
> I never got to see the report but I can see why it ended up in the bin, like vmlopes said they were out of focus and just not what goes on 28dl. I am on that site and unfortunatly if it dosent cut it then it gets binned. The majority of people take it on the chin and have another go, some whine and bitch but its their perogative.
> Dont let it put you off.



Hey Squirrel.........

Agreed mate if it aint half decent on 28DL in the bin it goes, but this should not put people off posting, it should encourage you to take better pics, compose your shots better don't just fire off snapshots of everything. Slow down take your time and think about the shot, what are you trying to portray with the shot think of it along those lines and you wont go far wrong.

Google the "rule of thirds" and the "golden ratio" for better composition, and I would recommend reading "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson to anyone who wants to take more than snapshots.

Keep shooting and enjoy your exploring and photography and the experience will come and dont be put off by us members on 28DL, where not all that bad


----------



## Seahorse (Apr 15, 2009)

vmlopes said:


> Google the "rule of thirds"



In a lot of cases, in Rurex, we tend to go by the "Rule of Turds" 

e.g. 1...


----------



## beccy (Apr 16, 2009)

Squirrell911 said:


> Cheers Vmlopes
> 
> I never got to see the report but I can see why it ended up in the bin, like vmlopes said they were out of focus and just not what goes on 28dl. I am on that site and unfortunatly if it dosent cut it then it gets binned. The majority of people take it on the chin and have another go, some whine and bitch but its their perogative.
> Dont let it put you off.




I understood it wasnt great.. but I was annoyed because no one was giving me any constructive criticism .. all I got was 'it's shit' .. well yes maybe.. but how is that supposed to make me any better?

I understand 28dl is higher quality, which is why I'm on here more because I'm not as experienced so my reports aren't gonna be that great so I'm building up to be able to post on 28dl..

All I wanted was someone to tell me constructively how I could be better some of the comments on the other forum didn't do that.


Seahorse - it's been abandoned for at least 10 years.. and I have learnt not to shake doors aahaha.

Jackpo - The carcass is a deer, and the nest, I think was abandoned as I saw no hide or hair of a wasp the whole time we were there.


----------



## vmlopes (Apr 16, 2009)

Well we have given you some C&C now, so get out there and take some pics


----------



## beccy (Apr 16, 2009)

Alright lol! No, I have planned an explore in the next week or so, but still trying to find some stuff closer to Guildford at the same time.


----------



## Squirrell911 (Apr 16, 2009)

beccy said:


> Alright lol! No, I have planned an explore in the next week or so, but still trying to find some stuff closer to Guildford at the same time.



Pyestock is close to Guildford. Brilliant place, been a few times.


----------



## beccy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've heard a lot of mentions of Pyestock.. I'm trying to think where it is cos I've probably been past it at some point haha.. will do a bit more research on it and get my arse in gear 
I'm really disapointed about St Peter's Convent


----------



## MD (Apr 16, 2009)

some pictures of the building itself would help
im not knocking you its interesting to see little details but its also 
nice to see the buildings
dont let it put you off 
just get out and enjoy it


----------



## beccy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestion MD, I will definately keep that in mind next time


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 19, 2009)

Beccy,

The photographs should 'tell the story' that is outlined in the report/post title, obviously any unusual or quirky finds should also be included. All photographs for inclusion in reports/postings must be in focus and be reasonably exposed - I hesitate to use the phrase 'correctly exposed' because a slightly underexposed interior shot is better than no picture at all. If you are taking 'technical' photographs for illustrative purposes, you can forget about rules of composition meant for landscape or portraiture. If you want to produce 'arty' photographs for your reports all well and good, otherwise just make sure your photographs fully explain to the reader, the scene you are viewing.

If I can use your present report to illustrate the above. You state that it is a 'riding school'; however, whilst your photographs indicate a connection with horses - stable use and grooming kit - there are no photographs of the usual riding school fitments such as exercise ring or jump poles etc. You should have explained the 'school' connection if the evidence was no longer there to photograph. The wasp/hornet nest is a nice addition, but the 'tiny window' photograph is pointless. Due to incorrect exposure the photograph does not show any reference points on the wall, that allows the viewer to assess the window size. I know you have stated it is a tiny window, but a really informative photograph should not need a descriptive title. You would have obtained a better exposure if you have taken a spot reading off the interior wall and one off the back lit window pane, an exposure based on the average of these two readings would have revealed more detail of the interior wall. This would have then given the view the necessary references to actually size the window.

By the way, the plastic dog beds are being used as feeders - they will contain either oats or milled horse feed.


----------



## beccy (Apr 19, 2009)

Dirus - that was really helpful thank you  and I will bare all that in mind definately!!

The only reason I called it a riding school was cos it was painted on the side .. I'm not 100% if it actually was tbh.

But yeah thank you for all the information 

(And thanks for clearing the dog bed thing up)


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Apr 19, 2009)

beccy said:


> Dirus - that was really helpful thank you  and I will bare all that in mind definately!!
> )



I stand corrected about your title - an exterior shot that included the painted sign would have been great. Glad you found my comments helpful, just passing on a bit of experience gained over the years. Just remember the photograph has to fully explain the subject/scene to the viewer. Do this and you will have no trouble having your photographs accepted. I have taken many thousands of photographs for forensic and accident/incident reports over the last forty odd years, all based on this one principle. I learnt this from an old forensic photographer, who took all his images on glass plates using a whole plate bellows camera.


----------

